# "renée & friends:



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

PUGG! 
https://www.metguild.org/guild/templates/PublicPrograms.aspx?TM=9menuid=18


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> PUGG!
> https://www.metguild.org/guild/templates/PublicPrograms.aspx?TM=9menuid=18


Thank you very much.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> PUGG!
> https://www.metguild.org/guild/templates/PublicPrograms.aspx?TM=9menuid=18


Thank you very much for posting.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> PUGG!
> https://www.metguild.org/guild/templates/PublicPrograms.aspx?TM=9menuid=18


But first: Monday 28th August 2017: Amsterdam.......:angel:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

$12,000 for a ticket? For that amount, I hope one can keep the gold table!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> $12,000 for a ticket? For that amount, I hope one can keep the gold table!


But did you read the small prints, $ 10,000 Tax-deductible


----------

